# 9.9 motor repair help!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Anyone from Northern KY. that know how to get a small outboard 2 stroke up and running?? I was out last week and the motor was running just FINE as I was coming back up river I slowed it down to check out an area with my fish finder. The motor just started to shut down even when I tried to speed it up a little. I did not worry to much for it had started up without in problem in the past. But then it just would not START!!
When I got it home later I checked out the gas on a another outboard and the one fired up o.K. so not a fuel problem. New plugs but have not check them out. Thought I had a dependable motor just frustrated not know how to get this up and running right! SO if there is anyone near downtown Cincinnati or Northern ky. tat is skilled with fixing such motors send me a P.M Thanks in advance


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't rule out a fuel problem. Some foreign material may have broken loose and blocked the system. Could also be your primer bulb or the fuel hose.
Do you have spark? There are a lot of excellent motor men on this site but it might be helpfull to describe the make, model and year of the motor.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Don't rule out a fuel problem. Some foreign material may have broken loose and blocked the system. Could also be your primer bulb or the fuel hose.
> Do you have spark? There are a lot of excellent motor men on this site but it might be helpfull to describe the make, model and year of the motor.


I agree with Shortdrift. Give us the year so we can determine if it is a points or CDI motor. Also check the plugs to see if your are getting fire to them. Pull plugs out and put the boot back on and ground it and use rubber coated grip pliers and have a buddy crank it over and you can tell in 5 seconds if you have fire. Let us know so we can try to determine fuel or electronics.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

It is a Johnson seahorse from 1981 It was made in Canada. I got around to check the spark plugs this afternoon. I had good spark on both plugs. I then got the motor set up with the gas and water ears to try firing it up again. The second pull it started for about 20 seconds then died again!! No matter what I tried for the next 15 mins. would not start up! I waited about a half an hour 
removed the plastic cover to the the intake section of the carburetor and sprayed some starting fluid there. Pulled the rope a couple of time sounded like it was trying fire up but did NOT start. Try pulling 1 more time then the spring broke to the starter rope !! So NOW I have to get it to a repair shop some where to get that spring rewound or replaced!! 

Just seems like every time I try to work on these thing I go from from the frying pan to the fire. anyone have ideas of a a person that could fix this at a reasonable price?


----------



## RiceKrispie (Jun 8, 2009)

Do a carb job. Strip it, Clean the hell out of it, put in all new gaskets and seals, If you got a fuel pump diaphragm....Change it. Might be puncture. If the carb has a float bowl....check it for function and alignment. It may be broke or jammed. Check the jets, Could be clogged. 

Buy a repair manual if you dont have one, order the carb rebuild kit from napa, ensuring it comes with every thing you need, and take an hour and pull and clean it. A can of brake cleaner and compressed air and a couple screw drivers should be all you need. Do it in a clean area and dont contaminate it when you put it all back together.

Check the fuel hose and fittings for wear. Especially the one for the motor itself. Too much slop or cracked brass/casting and no fuel.

Check choke cable for breakage and interference.

Check throttle cables for the same. 

Check shift lever and make sure its shifting cleanly into neutral.

My 2 bits.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

RiceKrispie said:


> Do a carb job. Strip it, Clean the hell out of it, put in all new gaskets and seals, If you got a fuel pump diaphragm....Change it. Might be puncture. If the carb has a float bowl....check it for function and alignment. It may be broke or jammed. Check the jets, Could be clogged.
> 
> Buy a repair manual if you dont have one, order the carb rebuild kit from napa, ensuring it comes with every thing you need, and take an hour and pull and clean it. A can of brake cleaner and compressed air and a couple screw drivers should be all you need. Do it in a clean area and dont contaminate it when you put it all back together.
> 
> ...




For sure i would replace the fuel line from the tank to the motor and the primer bulb also. With the ethanol in gas these days it will play havoc on the rubber over time. If the motor has set for some time and gas has set in there it will get crap build up and you can get it in your carb and tank. I totally agree with RC to rebuild that carb. I used Stabil in my bass boat and when i went to start it it would hardly start. I pulled the gas out and it looked like someone peeeed in it. This gas now days breaks down fast. My opinion only


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

There's a place called Allcraft Marine on Kellog Ave in Cincinnati, ph#513-533-8800. He's right along the Ohio River a few miles east of Coney Island.

I haven't used him for mechanic work but I have used him for a ton of other stuff and they are good people. He's helped me, where other marina's didn't want to bother. It's a small place but they treat you right. The owner's name is Charlie. He's a good guy.

The only time I've had a problems with a motor not starting (1994 40hp Merc) it was the stator. It happened twice. It was an expensive fix but eveything else in the motor was strong so it was worth it. 
This is a common problem in the Merc motors of that size from that era.

Like you, I have no luck in doing the repairs myself.

There is a place on the North side of Cincy I have used called Dry Dock Marine. 
513-860-9111 They are good but they aren't cheap but I guess the good ones never are.

Good Luck
I hope this helps.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info I intend to call Allcraft to see if they can get the pull spring fixed. Last time I had an older motor they said they NO longer worked on them.
I also want to know where to buy the SEAfoam , I have seen a lot of guys say it is good stuff but wonder if I can get it at walmart or an auto parts place. I am trying to check around the local bait store to see if they know of folks that work on motors on the side.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

nlcatfish said:


> Thanks for the info I intend to call Allcraft to see if they can get the pull spring fixed. Last time I had an older motor they said they NO longer worked on them.
> I also want to know where to buy the SEAfoam , I have seen a lot of guys say it is good stuff but wonder if I can get it at walmart or an auto parts place. I am trying to check around the local bait store to see if they know of folks that work on motors on the side.




You can buy Seafoam at Kmart, walmat, Advance Auto, AutoZone, etc. Did the spring break or did you pull the rope out from the knot. If you pulled the rope out you can fix that without a lot of trouble and money. I have rewound mine before when i pulled the rope out. You can buy you a repair manual or someone on Iboats.com forum can guide you through some of your repairs. Save you money??


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I was VERY lucky for the guy I got the motor from just happened to have a spare rewind spring assembly. We got the old part off and the spring was broken. Put the other unit on and got the motor fired up just like new!! Thanks for all the info from all you guys. I did like the info found at iboats.com they do have a lot of folks there that do have good detail information on about any motor issue. Tight lines to all. Norb


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

nlcatfish said:


> I was VERY lucky for the guy I got the motor from just happened to have a spare rewind spring assembly. We got the old part off and the spring was broken. Put the other unit on and got the motor fired up just like new!! Thanks for all the info from all you guys. I did like the info found at iboats.com they do have a lot of folks there that do have good detail information on about any motor issue. Tight lines to all. Norb


What problem other than the rope pull, did you find that caused your motor not to run??


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

we did take off the intake cover of the carburetor. Had to pull off the choke and idle speed knob to do that. We just looked over the carburetor he did not see anything messed up did not even spray anything on it put the chock & idle speed know back on screwed the intake cover back and it worked???? I know I will be going just up river from the Public Landing when I take it out. It will not go down river until I feel this motor is dependable . That is really the main thing I keep hearing about 9.9 Johnson motor s they are dependable but so far it has not been that way for me so far.

So I really have no answer as why it died and would not start on the river or in the garage with the water and gas. It will be mid July before I even have time to get my boat back on the river.


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

you might still wanna head the advice above and clean your carb and replace diaphram, and anything rubber that is original. The fuel nowadays breaks down the rubber and it ends up in your carb not doing you any favors!


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sounds like the choke was sticking and when you disassembled it cleared it up... glad to hear she's okay now.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

The other day I put this motor on the boat for a fishing trip. Got it started up O.K. back it out from the ramp the turned it up river it stalled. Then whe I tried to start it the rope was binding I decided to just get my other motor back home and check this out later! Yesterday I looked it over and discovered the Starter Pawl spring has snapped. I found the part number today and ordered the spring. I have a photo of how the spring is in the working set up. I just DO NOT know HOW to install that spring when I get it next week .. ANY help as how to do that would be appreciated!! Are there any web sites that might have instructions about something so minor? I will try to post a picture of the spring connected if that would be helpful


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

nlcatfish said:


> The other day I put this motor on the boat for a fishing trip. Got it started up O.K. back it out from the ramp the turned it up river it stalled. Then whe I tried to start it the rope was binding I decided to just get my other motor back home and check this out later! Yesterday I looked it over and discovered the Starter Pawl spring has snapped. I found the part number today and ordered the spring. I have a photo of how the spring is in the working set up. I just DO NOT know HOW to install that spring when I get it next week .. ANY help as how to do that would be appreciated!! Are there any web sites that might have instructions about something so minor? I will try to post a picture of the spring connected if that would be helpful


Iboats.com forum has some folks that have helped alot of people with their boats and motors.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Replacing the Manual Starter Rope or Spring 

http://www.leeroysramblings.com/Johnson 9.9_15.htm


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Heres what the inside of your carb Could look like.. Just opened this one up last night on a 4HP Johnson that wasn't running right.. Took half a can of carb cleaner(wear safety goggles, it always diverts directly into your eyeball) and some fine stranded wire to poke around in all the orifices. Some go back pretty far. Once you think its clean enough, do it again. Then maybe a 3rd or 4th time. Make sure you don't miss any holes. Clean the whole thing inside and out.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I took my 9.9 ovet to a guy the has worked on small outboard motor for years. He checked it out as I worked with him. Was finally able to kick it over. He realized the carb was out of adjustment. It was flooding out all the time. He made the corrections and we were able to get it to fire up right away. Then we notice NO water was coming out even though the water was deep enough in the tank. So now I will be replace the impleller next week. He knows how to do it but I will do the work. I just need his knowledge so that I do not screw something up. I normally mess up more than I fix when it comes to such things. Once this is done he says I will have a great motor.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Take pictures or video as its coming apart so you have something to reference should you have any questions. Main thing is getting the water tube lined back up with the fitting on the water pump. Make yes to inspect the pimps baseplate and housing for wear. Those pieces usually can be bought in a kit. If there are pieces missing from the impeller, make sure your water passages are clear with compressed air or water. Clean it all up and apply a light coating of grease to just about everything but your bolts. Permatex sealant or the equivalent can be used to seal the pump base. I like to have a factory service manual on hand. The clymers/selocs are ok but don't compare in detail and depth of the oem book. Can usually find one on eBay for a decent price.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I went over today with the new impaler and with Jim's help I was able to do the hands on work to replace the part. The main thing he was able to show me how to do it without messing anything up . It was a bit tricky sliding everything back in place correctly. Once we got it back together we fired up and the water was coming out just as it should. When we got to see the Old impaler there were *2 fins missing and the other ones were not setting right.* I intend to check it out on my boat this week. I am looking forward to being able to cover a lot more of the river around here with a dependable motor. Thanks to all the information you guys sent my way. Tight lines to all of you. Norb


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I went over today with the new impaler and with Jim's help I was able to do the hands on work to replace the part. The main thing he was able to show me how to do it without messing anything up . It was a bit tricky sliding everything back in place correctly. Once we got it back together we fired up and the water was coming out just as it should. When we got to see the Old impaler there were *2 fins missing and the other ones were not setting right.* I intend to check it out on my boat this week. I am looking forward to being able to cover a lot more of the river around here with a dependable motor. Thanks to all the information you guys sent my way. Tight lines to all of you. Norb


----------

